#  Gesundheit / Prävention >   Metallentfernung nach Sprunggelenkfraktur >

## ena

Hallo, 
mein Metall soll jetzt wieder raus aus dem Sprunggelenk. Der Arzt meinte ich sei noch zu jung um es drin zu lassen. Die Bewegungseinschränkungen die ich jetzt noch hätte, die wären aber nicht von den Schrauben sagt er. Jetzt frag ich mich aber, warum kann man das nicht drin lassen? Nur zu Jung? Das ist keine aussagekräftige Antwort für mich. Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Metallentfernung? Hat jemand sein Metall schon länger als ein Jahr drin?

----------


## Irma12345

Hallo
Warum soll das metall nicht raus? Ist doch ein Fremdkörper. Und tragisch ist die OP nicht . Ich hatte auch eine Trümmerfraktur am Sprunggelenk,mit sehr viel Metall
LG Monika

----------


## ena

Weil ich so eine Angst vor der Narkose habe. Deswegen!
Spricht denn was dagegen, daß das Metall drin bleibt?

----------


## Irma12345

Oh Mann .Die Angst vor der Narkose kenn ich auch . Obwohl ich schon so viele hatte und alle überlebt habe.Am Besten redest du wohl noch einmal mit deinem Arzt....über deine Angst und deine Fragen wegen Entfernen,bzw. Nicht-Entfernen
LG Monika

----------


## lucy230279

@ena 
Deine Frage hier läuft auf die gleiche hinaus wie im Psychischen Unterforum.
Es ist nicht notwendig das Thema zweimal zu erörtern. 
Ich denke wenn den Arzt sagt, das Metall muss raus, wird er Recht haben und gegen deine Angst vor der Narkose hilft sicher noch mal ein gründliches Gespräch mit dem behandenden Arzt.

----------


## ena

Sorry aber in dem einem habe ich die Angst angesprochen und hier eben die Metallentfernung. Sind für mich 2 Unterschiedliche Dinge. 
ABer wenn das falsch war, tut es mir leid.

----------


## lucy230279

Hallo Ena, 
nein das war natürlich nicht falsch, aber letztendlich läuft es darauf hinaus, dass du ja Angst vor der Op hast. 
Wenn es falsch gewesen wäre, hätte ich das Thema irgendwie bearbeitet.
Also keine Bange. 
Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand Erfahrung mit Metall im Körper.

----------


## wheelchairpower

Hallo, 
Metall im Körper habe ich seit 1990, aufgrund der Skoliose. Ich denke, dass das aber 2 verschiedene Schuhe sind, denn ena ihr Metall ist am Gelenk und daher muss es evtl. entfernt werden.
Ich würde schon den behandelnden Arzt fragen, ob die Entfernung notwendig ist und weshalb. Hier im Forum kennt niemand den Hintergrund, weshalb der Arzt das Metall entfernen will, niemand sah ein Röntgenbild von diesem Gelenk. 
Gehe daher besser zu deinem Arzt und frage ihn ganz genau. Dann wirst du es eher wissen und verstehen.

----------


## ena

Wißt ihr, ich denke mir halt, daß der Arzt ja Geld verdient, wenn er mir das Metall wieder raus machen kann. Viell. sollt ich mal meinen Hausarzt fragen, der davon ja nix hätte.
Der Chirurg sagt näml., daß er an das eine Teil wahrscheinl. nur schwer hin kommt und wenn er mehr kaputt machen würde als recht ist, dann würde er es drin lassen. Dann sage ich mir wieder, daß man doch dann wohl auch gleich alles drin lassen kann.
Er sagte nur, daß ich noch zu jung wäre um es drin zu lassen. Die Beweglichkeit würde sich nach der Entfernung aber nicht ändern. Das sei von der Verletzung. Deswegen sehe ich keine Vorteile, wenn ich es raus machen lasse. Manche haben schon geschrieben, daß sie die Schrauben in Schuhen spüren. Die dort reiben würden und man sie sogar tasten kann, aber das habe ich nicht.
Danke für das Diskutieren hier. Das hilft einem schon etwas.

----------


## Stine

> Wißt ihr, ich denke mir halt, daß der Arzt ja Geld verdient, wenn er mir das Metall wieder raus machen kann

 Wenn du so etwas denkst, würde ich eher in eine Klinik gehen, denn dort bekommen die Ärzte ihr festes Entgelt und verdienen nicht an dir.....
Ein Hausarzt hat denke ich mal, auch nicht unbedingt die Erfahrung in diesem Bereicht.
Meine Mutter bekommt am 22.10. ihre Schrauben raus, sie hatte sich das Wadenbein zum Fussgelenk hin gebrochen. Sie merkt allerdings die Schrauben und ist froh, wenn sie endlich draussen sind.

----------


## ena

Ich werde mir dann wohl vom Arzt eine ambulante Einweisung holen, denn brauche ich um dort einen Termin zu bekommen habe ich heute am Telefon erfahren.

----------


## ena

So, war mittlerweile bei meinem Hausarzt um mir die ambulante Einweisung zu holen u. er sagte mir, daß das der richtige Weg sei. Bei so viel Metall würde er auch wieder dort hin gehen, wo es rein gekommen ist und das nicht beim niedergelassenen Chirurg raus machen lassen.
War dann zum Gespräch im KH und habe jetzt für den 4.11. im KH für Voruntersuchungen Termin und am 5.11. kommt das Metall dann raus. Dort kann ich auch wieder die Spinale wählen. War für mich damals trotzdem wie ne Vollnarkose, weil ich rein gar nix mehr weiß.
Weiß nur noch, daß ich die Spritze in den Rücken bekam und die zu mir sagten, daß die Beine jetzt warm werden müßten. Ich sagte noch nö merk ich nix und mehr weiß ich nicht mehr. Weiß nicht mal mehr, daß ich mich nach dem Sitzen zurück gelegt habe. Schon komisch , oder? Kann man auf Schlafmittel auch so schnell schlafen, daß man es nicht mal merkt?

----------


## ena

Ach ja, der Doc im KH sagte, daß das Metall im Körper nix macht, solange nichts neues passiert, denn dann müßte man die Metalleinzelteile da raus holen. Es würden auch die Enden der Nägel/Schrauben im Weichgewebe sitzen und könnten immer mal reizen. Das hat mich dann halt doch zum rausmachen bewegt. Würde euch das auch reichen um es raus machen zu lassen?

----------


## cora

Hallo Ela, 
ich selbst habe seit knapp 2 Jahren einiges an Metall in der Schulter. Die große Platte schränkt schon die Bewegung zusätzlich ein, ich kann auch nicht auf dieser Seite liegen, wahrscheinl. wg. der Schrauben. Trotzdem wird mir, solange keine Komplikationen wie Entzündungen o. a. auftreten, von einer Metallentfernung abgeraten. Dabei wäre die Gefahr einer Verletzung v. Nerven und zu starker Vernarbung des Gelenks größer als der Nutzen. Vermutlich könnte ich drauf bestehen oder einen Arzt finden, der es trotzdem rausholt, nur entgegen dem Rat von Ärzten, denen ich vertraue, riskiere ich das nicht. 
Wenn Dir also direkt die Entfernung angeraten wird, dann lass das machen! Die Ärzte haben die Erfahrung, und nur wegen des Geldes wird hoffentlich kein Arzt operieren! 
Alles Gute für die OP!

----------


## spokes

ich hatte einen Titandraht für drei Monate in meinem Schlüselbein und es hat immer leichte Probleme gemacht (obwohl keiner es wirklich glauben wollte). Der Draht wurde ambulant unter Vollnarkose entfernt (9Uhr hin, noch mal ein kurzes Gespräch mit dem Narkosearzt, um kurz nach 10h die ***egalpillen, 12:10h in den Aufwachraum zur weiteren Überwachung (Risikopatient), 13:45 ab nach Hause). Ich hatte auf Grund negativer Vorerfahrungen auch große Angst vor der Op. Das mit den Docs ordentlich besprochen, ordentlich Egalpillen und was soll ich sagen? 2 Tage nach der OP hatte ich keine Probleme mehr mit meiner Schulter!   
Hau raus das Metall. Lass es dir geben, da kann man ganz schön staunen  :Zwinker:

----------


## Coli

Also ich habe mir auch die Frage gestellt, ob es notwendig ist überhaupt das Metall im Sprunggelenk entfernen zu lassen. Ich muß zugeben, ich habe es schleifen lassen, sodass ich jetzt fast 7 Jahre mein Metall im Fuß habe. Einmal im Jahr macht es sich im Schnitt mit Schmerzen bemerkbar, aber nur kurz und dann ist wieder Ruhe. Die Frage ist, ob ich überhaupt noch nach dieser langen Zeit das Metall entfernen lassen sollte. Vor allem weil ich bisschen Respekt vor der Narkose habe (nach meiner OP damals in Vollnarkose habe ich einen Krampfanfall bekommen und die Anästesistin stand nur rum, weil sie keine Ahnung hatte, was zu tun war!).

----------

